# Low pressure, possible leak?



## griffin (Jun 19, 2018)

I have a 5 zone irrigation, zone one is not working.

When I turn on the problem zone:
half of the sprinklers (~6) turn on/make noise (I can lift them over the grass line and they will spread water) LOW pressure, the other 6 fail to lift

I have - changed solenoid and the diaphragm.

Rest of Zones work perfectly.
Any other troubleshooting steps you would do?
My dreaded thought: LEAK!!!!

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

griffin said:


> I have a 5 zone irrigation, zone one is not working.
> 
> When I turn on the problem zone:
> half of the sprinklers (~6) turn on/make noise (I can lift them over the grass line and they will spread water) LOW pressure, the other 6 fail to lift
> ...


Turn all other water off and then go look at your meter and see if it's still circling, albeit slowly. That will give you a pretty good clue.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Can you manually engage the valve vs electronically?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A leak after the valve (laterals) will make sense. Sorry. Finding it is the next challenge. Have you noticed any area greener/moist? Is the zone includes a head near the driveway that a car could run over?


----------

